# ck-sources

## jsf_x35a

Anyone here using the ck-sources? I wanted to try out the RSDL scheduler and wanted to see if anyone else is using the Con Kolivas patchset. If you are using it, has it given you any trouble? Is there anything else particularly impressive about the ck patchset besides the RSDL scheduler that I should know about?

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Many of the custom kernel patchsets such as viper-sources, skunk-sources, etc... include con's patches.  I've always used kernel-sources with ck-patches and never had any problems(well not related to the patches    :Wink:  Anyways you may also want to check out the CFS scheduler by Ingo Molnar.  Its included in kamikaze-sources, as well as skunk-sources and I'm sure some others.  Hope this helps, and good luck.

----------

## yngwin

I would not want anything else than a ck-based kernel on my desktop.

----------

## jsf_x35a

Well, I just had a first taste of Con Kolivas's code (his defrag script) and I must say, he is a good coder. The script is still in version 0.06 and it worked flawlessly. Before I ran it, 63% of the files were non-contiguous (6 year old HDD that I had never defragged), after running it, only 7%. So that gives me reason enough to go on and check out his kernel patches.

Anyway, has anyone tried out the RSDL scheduler? Would it be recommended to run the ck kernel on a laptop?

----------

## Ingmarv

 *jsf_x35a wrote:*   

> Anyway, has anyone tried out the RSDL scheduler? Would it be recommended to run the ck kernel on a laptop?

 

I'm running the RSDL scheduler (latest viper sources) on my laptop. I've never used CFS though, so I can't compare those, but RSDL = multitasking heaven on my Core 2 Duo.

I'm curious why it would not be recommended to run the RSDL scheduler on a laptop?

Oh, and lets not forget the input schedulers he includes ...   :Smile: 

----------

## darkphader

Where does one set the RSDL scheduler option in ck-sources?

Chris

----------

## yngwin

You can't. Whatever scheduler Con puts in his patchset, is the default.

----------

## jsf_x35a

 *Ingmarv wrote:*   

>  *jsf_x35a wrote:*   Anyway, has anyone tried out the RSDL scheduler? Would it be recommended to run the ck kernel on a laptop? 
> 
> I'm running the RSDL scheduler (latest viper sources) on my laptop. I've never used CFS though, so I can't compare those, but RSDL = multitasking heaven on my Core 2 Duo.
> 
> I'm curious why it would not be recommended to run the RSDL scheduler on a laptop?
> ...

 

Input schedulers? Really?  :Surprised: 

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> You can't. Whatever scheduler Con puts in his patchset, is the default.

 

I remember there being an option to choose Anticipatory or Deadline in gentoo-sources. Shouldn't there be an option for RSDL as well? Or is it a different kind of scheduler I'm thinking of?  :Confused: 

----------

## scottfk

AS, DEADLINE, NOOP, and CFQ are all I/O schedulers.  They divy up finite I/O bandwidth among the various processes running on a timeshare system.

Con's SD is a CPU scheduler.  It divies up finite CPU time.

----------

## yngwin

 *jsf_x35a wrote:*   

> Or is it a different kind of scheduler I'm thinking of?

 

Indeed.

----------

## jsf_x35a

 *scottfk wrote:*   

> AS, DEADLINE, NOOP, and CFQ are all I/O schedulers.  They divy up finite I/O bandwidth among the various processes running on a timeshare system.
> 
> Con's SD is a CPU scheduler.  It divies up finite CPU time.

 

Ah I see! That clears things up a lot. Any opinion on what a good I?O scheduler is for desktops then?

----------

## scottfk

CFQ is enabled as the default by Con's patches.  I've been using it for a few years now with no complaints.

Unlike CPU scheduler, you can change your I/O scheduler on the fly if you feel like trying something else.  Different block devices can also use different I/O schedulers.

If you cat /sys/block/{your block device, e.g. sda}/queue/scheduler you will see a list of all the I/O schedulers compiled into  your kernel, with the active scheduler in square brackets.  You can set this by, as root, echoing the scheduler you want into the file.

echo cfq > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler

----------

